# 2013 Cruze aftermarket radio



## Skeetdaddy (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello all, first post here, but I probably browse the forums for hours every couple of days!

Anyways, I've had my Cruze for a couple of months now, and I'm looking to upgrade a few things, with the audio system being on the top of the list. It's a 2013 Cruze LS, 6 SPD, with the connectivity package.

First off, I want a new head unit. I almost like the idea of a double din, but something about having my stock info screen too bothers me. Then there's the overseas factory touch screen looking radio, which looks nice, but there's mixed reviews, not to mention that they all say "up to 2012 model year"...

Which brings up the question...are there compatibility issues starting with the 2013 model year with previous years? I'd be willing to try an overseas unit if it would work, and was able to display the info from my stock info screen.

So, what are my options??

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Forums!

You can try putting a Tablet in there (Google Maps navigation, music apps, and much more)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12169-dash-mounted-7-inch-android-tablet.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Welcome to the Forums!
> 
> You can try putting a Tablet in there (Google Maps navigation, music apps, and much more)
> 
> ...


You could add an extra .9" and go the iPad Mini route.


----------



## Skeetdaddy (Mar 27, 2013)

Those look like pretty neat options, I also considered just upgrading to the Camaro PDIM to get my BT streaming back, putting some nice speakers in, an amp and a couple of subs for now till more research had been done on the Chinese head units......unless any of you guys know if there are any for a 2013 and how well they perform?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This is what i am planning on using in the future or something simular. But not for $599

AppRadio 2 (SPH-DA100) - In-Dash iPhone® and Android™ Compatible Car Receiver with 7" Capacitive Multi-Touch Screen, Built-In Bluetooth for Hands-Free Calling, and On-Screen Access to Compatible Smartphone Apps | Pioneer Electronics USA

$309
Amazon.com: Pioneer SPH-DA100 AppRadio Car Stereo with iPhone 4 App Control and 7.0" Capacitive Touch: Electronics


----------



## Skeetdaddy (Mar 27, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> This is what i am planning on using in the future or something simular. But not for $599
> 
> AppRadio 2 (SPH-DA100) - In-Dash iPhone® and Android™ Compatible Car Receiver with 7" Capacitive Multi-Touch Screen, Built-In Bluetooth for Hands-Free Calling, and On-Screen Access to Compatible Smartphone Apps | Pioneer Electronics USA
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed! If I were going double din, I already decided the AppRadio 2 would be the one. How about the China stuff? (for factory looking purposes)...I even found one that's on a Russian website, he has a video on youtube. It's listed for the 2013 model, and integrated the factory info screen onto the 7" display. Only problem is the site is completely in Russian, lol!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.chinavasion.com/china/wholesale/Car_DVD_Players/2_DIN_Car_DVD_Player/


http://m.alibaba.com/product-gs/757758952/CASKA_Newest_chevrolet_cruze_with_EU.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AQPCK7A/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364414135&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had a chinese aftermarket for a little over a year. It works fine, but two things really bug the **** out of me.

1) It's not dual zone
2) Needed to keep the factory monitor as part of the system.

In regard to not being dual zone. When the gps voice cuts in, the radio completely cuts out for about 10 seconds until the voice command is done and then it starts again, until the next voice command.

The factory oem monitor displays on top of the screen of the unit and looks 1990ish compared to the gps unit.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

the question is, can you retain your wheel controls and such with it installed?


----------

